# Can a Fendi Peekaboo in cobalt blue be a neutral?



## tbestes

Came across a preloved Fendi Peekaboo in excellent condition. I own this bag in a beautifully neutral tan color and the one for sale is what I would describe as cobalt blue (below). I wear mostly black, gray, tan and white clothing, and like bags that go with most of my wardrobe so I'm not having to swap them out all the time. I've never owned a bag this color of blue, and have never considered it a "go with most things" color, so I'm hesitant. What do you think?


----------



## papertiger

It's a pop neutral. As in, unless you are head-to-toe in cobalt it will pop against all other neutrals equally beautiful (just like a scarlet). 

Amazing against black, grey, browns, taupes, white, creams, olives, navy, maybe as a colour block against other bright colours too. 

Defiantly versatile.


----------



## catsinthebag

papertiger said:


> It's a pop neutral. As in, unless you are head-to-toe in cobalt it will pop against all other neutrals equally beautiful (just like a scarlet).
> 
> Amazing against black, grey, browns, taupes, white, creams, olives, navy, maybe as a colour block against other bright colours too.
> 
> Defiantly versatile.



”Defiantly versatile“ — I love this! 

This color looks similar to Hermes’ Blue Electrique, another “defiantly versatile” jewel-tone blue. I don’t remember where I found this image, but it’s a favorite of mine. Between the neutral background and the colorful jewelry, you can see how much the bag goes with. Someday, I will own a bag in this color!


----------



## 880

Yes! A pop neutral is a nice way to describe this. It goes with black, grey, tan and white.


----------



## Venessa84

I couldn’t agree with everyone above more. I love this shade blue to add a little something and really goes with just about everything.


----------



## Firstfullsteps

go for it! it would add a nice contrast to your outfits.


----------



## aa1

It's a lovely colour!


----------



## jaskg144

I have this exact bag! I was thinking the exact same as you when I bought it. It goes with everything and I LOVE the colour   it really is a bright neutral, like a red!


----------



## tbestes

Thanks everyone! I went ahead with the purchase a couple of days ago. I've yet to take it out, but hope to before the end of the week!


----------



## tbestes

jasmynh1 said:


> I have this exact bag! I was thinking the exact same as you when I bought it. It goes with everything and I LOVE the colour   it really is a bright neutral, like a red!


We're bag twins! I took mine out today for the first time - paired it with a black shift dress and black sandals, and the blue really changes the whole look and makes it more interesting!


----------



## jaskg144

tbestes said:


> We're bag twins! I took mine out today for the first time - paired it with a black shift dress and black sandals, and the blue really changes the whole look and makes it more interesting!



Gorgeous! I love a pop of blue with black. I bet it looked fabulous!


----------



## earthygirl

Yes...it will go with your neutral wardrobe.  I would just think about whether this is a color you would get tired of or not reach for often.   I have a red bag (in a perfect shade of red) but am thinking about selling it because I don’t reach for it. It goes with most of my wardrobe but I‘ve realized that I reach for my other colored bags when I’m not reaching for a neutral bag.


----------



## Greentea

I love this color - good choice


----------



## canto bight

I approach color as a neutral altogether so definitely.


----------



## MulberryHeaux

This is definitely a neutral. I have a PS11 classic in this colour (Proenza Schouler call the shade peacock) with silver hardware and she goes with everything. I always reach for her instead of my Black Reissue 226 and men specifically compliment me on her and the colour.


----------



## LittleMissMuffinhead

Yes, a gorgeous neutral! It goes with everything. Enjoy!


----------

